

Ask HN: what side projects will you start in the new year? - japhyr

My family is not satisfied with any one recipe site out there. We have a number of sites we go to when we want a new recipe, but we have never found a site we like for organizing our family recipes. So this year I want to build a recipe site just for my family.<p>What will you build in your spare time this year?
======
TheMonarch
I just want excuses to mess with Clojsure and NoSQL this year. Now I need
ideas that are interesting enough that I'll be motivated to build them out.
Anyone have some throwaways ideas?

------
pmtarantino
I will start two projects. A new kind of Video Analytics site, mainly for
Agencies, who will test their viewers reaction. And one for local artist to be
able to sell their music.

------
stewie2
I want to finish a comic story.

